# Festool TS 55 EQ Circular Saw



## thiel

Jason,

Nice review and welcome to lumberjocks!

-David


----------



## thiel

BTW… Wood, technology, and BBQ. I AGREE!


----------



## SCABrown

Great saw, I love mine.


----------



## ksufosy

One of the best tools out there.


----------

